
I'm a tool freak - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/I%27m+a+tool+freak
======
icey
Have you ever thought about building your own tools (as in hardware)?
<http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/lathe1.html> looks pretty fun.

~~~
jacquesm
Here's a sample of a tool that I've built:

<http://pics.ww.com/v/jacques/machines/plasmacutter/>

